
Example of an 'AI' bot delivering excellent service - jcims
https://imgur.com/eth6suO
======
jcims
Not sure if this will be interesting/welcome here, but I just had this
experience and it kind of blew me away.

I ordered a small load cell from Amazon. Shipping got messed up and they
detected the exception and said it should arrive by April 31st. It didn't, so
I just popped in to Amazon chat help and everything that you see in the image
is what transpired next.

It figured out why I was there, provided a few reasonable canned responses,
provided useful information in a natural tone and reassured me at the end that
this will be handled one way or another.

All of this without bothering anyone on their end.

Clearly if the order status page was updated with this state I wouldn't have
had to do this, but features can get wedged in a backlog and this provides a
reasonable way to recover the customer experience without a lot of incremental
cost.

Amazon gets blasted regularly for the decisions of their leadership, and
sometimes that negativity can trickle down to the folks doing good work. Just
wanted to recognize a small win here for the product and engineering folks
that put this together. Nice job!

